# We're Brand New - from England



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello! My husband and I are going to be new parents in a few weeks. We're adopting 2 sibling kittens from our local animal shelter (RSPCA). I thought it would be a good idea to read about some of your personal experiences and get some questions answered from the pros (you!).  There's only so much detail obtained from books, and most of the time you end up reading the same things! And they certainly can't cover everything, so I know this will be a great place to learn all about the wonderful world of cats.

As a side note, anyone else from the UK??

Cheers,
Beth


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

We have plenty of members from the UK, and we'll be glad to answer any questions for you.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

How exciting to be new parents soon! We can't wait to hear about the furrkids, and pics?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi ikbeth! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome, im from england
where abouts in the uk are you?


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

Hiya,

I'm in the UK and soon to be a proud owner of two male Bengal Kittens.

I'm also new to these forums too. There is alot of interesting a useful information on here for you. Alot more than you would ever get in a book.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Beth, We're happy to have you here. Welcome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hellooooooo way over there!!! LOL :lol: 

*Congratulations*...Cats are so much fun!
See you around the boards!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Beth :wink:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Beth and welcome to the forum! Ask any questions you may have and remember that the only silly question is the one you did not ask. People here are always willing to help others.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

WELCOME!

Yes, I'm in UK too  Kent to be exact


----------



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Hi again,

Thanks for your kind welcomes.  We live in Kent, not too far from the London border.

Welllll.....they're here!!  Two little girls - a black & white (Bella) and a grey & white (Sable). They've been adjusting to the house (and us!) for the past 3 days and seem to be doing well. They stay in the lounge during the day and we move them upstairs to an empty bedroom at night (along with all their belongings  ) I've certainly found out how out of shape I am huffing everything backwards and forwards! LOL They're getting 2 of everything from now on!  Today I let them out to explore a little more of the house. It's so funny watching them slink around sniffing everything! Bella is definitely the braver of the two. Sable will follow her around once "big sis" has made sure everything is okay. 

I promise to post some photos as soon as my hubby can find the technical gizmo to upload pictures from our digital camera.

See you all around the boards,
Beth


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll bet you're really happy to have them home with you. Congratulations, MOM. By the way, my father was from a town near Exeter. My cousins are still living in the same small town he was born in. My mother, brother, and sister were all born in Glasgow. I really want to go "home," as Mom called it. I guess part of my heart is there.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Even if I'm not a Brit, I think us Europeans should keep together against those yankies *giggles*

Welcome to the forum and congratulations to the new family members. They sound adorable! Post pictures SOON!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

: :lol: :lol: lol:


----------



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Hi all!

I've posted the pictures in the "Meet My Kitty" section. Please have a look 

Beth


----------

